# so we can stop Garnett



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

but NENAD KRSTIC is now Kevin mcHale against us. good job guys!


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

This is one of the amazing characteristics of the Knicks this year - the ability to make scrubs look like all-stars. Happens all to frequently.

I can't wait for all the Nets fans to start piling on. As if they were all predicting that Best, Jabari, and Krstic would kill us.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, only against the knicks could Jabari Smith make a three.

Remember Kenny Thomas made his first three pointer in 3 seasons to beat us in OT?


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

For some reason the Knicks don't play aggressive unless it is a top team. They'll beat a team like the Spurs and lose to the Bulls by 30.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

4:00 left in the 3rd, Knicks down 10. This game is still very available to us.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I've noticed a trend, that unhyped rookies always seem to do well against the Knicks. The non-Lebron/Melo/Wades of the world.

Travis Hansen scored 17 against NY.

Probably because the team doesn't prepare for them.

I'm not taking anything away from Krstic though, I said he was good when NJ drafted him, and that he would end up starting this year with K-Mart gone.

Krstic's numbers as a starter
11.4 ppg
6.8 rpg (2.4 off)
1.2 apg
1.6 bpg
.467 fg%
32.4 mpg (5 games)




> They'll beat a team like the Spurs and lose to the Bull by 30.


Huh? They have yet to play a team like the Spurs. The T'Wolves are not the same team they were last year. You're going to beat the Wolves when Sprewell takes 23 shots. Other than them, who did the Knicks beat? They beat those teams last year BEFORE the Marbury trade, but have yet to do so after.

While the Knicks DO play to their competition's level, they don't often end up on the winning side when they're the worse team.



> I can't wait for all the Nets fans to start piling on. As if they were all predicting that Best, Jabari, and Krstic would kill us


I would have predicted Krstic.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> I would have predicted Krstic.


Then Kudos to you. But if you saw Houston's minutes you might be saying that it looks like me or my twin might be right about him.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> But if you saw Houston's minutes you might be saying that it looks like me or my twin might be right about him.


Houston healthy and 5 years younger wouldn't have been able to guard Vince or Jefferson.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Houston healthy and 5 years younger wouldn't have been able to guard Vince or Jefferson.


He's been your favorite Knick, not mine.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

But in all seriousness, am I the only one who thinks Houston looks like he's running over hot coals? He looks afraid to put any leverage on either leg.

(I can't believe we're losing this game to Buford)


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> I can't wait for all the Nets fans to start piling on. As if they were all predicting that Best, Jabari, and Krstic would kill us.


This Net fan isn't going to pile on anything. The Nets played a little better tonight, just like the Knicks did last time. I cannot wait for both teams to hit there peak...and maybe meet in the playoffs again.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> 
> This Net fan isn't going to pile on anything. The Nets played a little better tonight, just like the Knicks did last time. I cannot wait for both teams to hit there peak...and maybe meet in the playoffs again.


Well done by you and your team. Nets showed good defense and a balanced effort. If you guys can get consistent efforts like this from Buford and Krstic you'll be a lot better than I expected.

A nice rivalry is obviously a good thing for both teams.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont want to meet kidd again in the playoffs. the nets play good d on steph. despite steph scoring 31, most of it was perimeter.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Tonight's game reminded me of Knicks/Nets game 4.

Enough to get the crowd back into it, but too little, too late.

Watching Kidd take TWO defenders on the fastbreak with a slow motion stutter dribble and hitting a finger roll over Marbury to start the 2nd half sure showed me who the best PG is.

Take away Kidd's body, and he'll still be a good player because of his IQ. Take away Marbury's body, and he's ****ed.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> But in all seriousness, am I the only one who thinks Houston looks like he's running over hot coals? He looks afraid to put any leverage on either leg.


oak,stick a fork in H20...he just looks shot..His first game back he had some bounce,but he just looks like hes laboring...I think he will have some good days,and most of the time he will be playing in pain

And "poetry" is right,H20 at his best couldnt cover RJ or Vince..Then again Poetry was ripping JC last week and praising H20

BTW,what the $%^&* was KT doing covering Vince???I really hope JC is pumping Iron cause he id gonna be covering Carter and its not gonna be pretty.Then again Carter is Brittle enough where JC could really break one of his ankes with his killer crossover:yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

P.S.

Kristac is gonna be a player...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> oak,stick a fork in H20...he just looks shot..His first game back he had some bounce,but he just looks like hes laboring...I think he will have some good days,and most of the time he will be playing in pain
> ...


Yes, after much bravado this afternoon, Rashidi is in "no questions" mode regarding H20 tonight.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> And "poetry" is right,H20 at his best couldnt cover RJ or Vince..Then again Poetry was ripping JC last week and praising H20


Please don't think that I thinkCrawford would do any better. I can't even visualize how badly Crawford would be battered.

RJ/VC is the most dynamic wing duo in the NBA, with Jason Kidd feeding them. 

The only duo that would be better might be Kobe/McGrady, if they could ever learn how to play without the ball in their hands. Because they don't, I don't think either would mesh well with Kidd. Carter never dominated the ball nearly as much as those two.

The Nets have the best two borderline stars at the wings, and that's a good thing for them.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big C #1</b>!
> For some reason the Knicks don't play aggressive unless it is a top team. They'll beat a team like the Spurs and lose to the Bulls by 30.


If this were true the Knicks would dominate in the playoffs. It appeared a few people had off nights on both teams and major contributions came from guys whom you don't expect like Buford.

I do like how the play was clean, and there were intense moments too.

-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> RJ/VC is the most dynamic wing duo in the NBA, with Jason Kidd feeding them


If they can remain healthy,that trio is a major pain in the ASSs

The Bulls had Heinrich covering Vince and we would have JC covering him..That is not a very pretty sight...

Poetry,I boiled the Vince trade down to this.....

Kmart,Atrain,Mourning,E williams and 2 conditional first rouders for Vince and the Clips first rounder which will be unprotected in 2006.

Considering the circumstances,I think Thorn made the best out of a terrble situation ...

If Kristac contiues to develop,and they can get a decent athletic 4,that can be a very good team


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Please don't think that I thinkCrawford would do any better. I can't even visualize how badly Crawford would be battered


A healthy H20 is a terrible defensive player.A gimpy H20??Cmon,its ugly.At least JC gets some steals...

Poetry,signing JC was a great move by Thomas...Now hes got to hit the weight room


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Carter is Brittle enough where JC could really break one of his ankes with his killer crossover


then brick a 27 foot fadaway three of course


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> I do like how the play was clean, and there were intense moments too.


Frankly I can't wait till someone lays a "clean" foul on Twin. That boy has one coming.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Frankly I can't wait till someone lays a "clean" foul on Twin. That boy has one coming.


Because as we all know, your father always fouled clean.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Because as we all know, your father always fouled clean.


Damn straight.

It's not sour grapes, I was one of the few that defended Twin's foul on TT in game 1. I like a hard foul as much as anyone. I just wish Pop where around to dole some out in return.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

As long as we are wishing for pop Oakley,can we wish for Xman and mase??

Twin would still be out recovering


----------

